
German discount host Hetzner launches new servers - oellegaard
https://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-produktmatrix-ex
======
antirez
Be prepared to incredibly unreliable disks. Or better, ask for new disks for
your box, even if this will require some additional cost.

Clarification: I had bad experiences with disk reliability, I told different
friends, that in turn had very bad experiences _including_ multiple disks in
RAID breaking in the same time range.

~~~
boyter
Odd. I am thrashing the disk of my two hetzner servers with with massive
amount of writes and reads for [http://searchcode.com](http://searchcode.com)
without any issues over 2 years. One takes care of HTTP/DB and the other the
search index.

The DB server has pumped over 10 TiB of data in the last 80 days (mostly non
cached) and the index is rebuilt constantly and well over 1.5 TiB in size.

Anecdotal I know but another data point to consider.

~~~
jbkkd
Off topic: Your blog posts regarding building a search engine are quite
fascinating, thanks for them!

~~~
boyter
Thank you. I couldn't find much online like it so wrote it myself. I am hoping
a actual expert does the same some day.

------
WA
Currently, I rent a managed server from Hetzner for my SaaS business. However,
it has some limitations and I'm thinking about switching to a root server.
Thing is, I don't want to deal with security and updates and administration
and that stuff.

Can anyone recommend a solution? Is there a good software that works as good
as their managed version, e. g. keeps itself updated and has a more or less
tight security package out of the box? Or do I need to hire a system
administrator?

I do have some Linux/command line skills, but I don't want to put a lot of
time in it.

~~~
sgift
If you want a root server hire an admin. Especially if you want a root server
from Hetzner. We had two incidents where our machine either lost power because
of a problem in the datacenter or was shut down outside of a predefined
service window. Hetzners reaction to the resulting problems* was that they
won't do anything because it is a root server. They didn't care that they were
the source of the problem. We changed the hoster afterwards.

* First time was only a hanging connection to the server, because the machine was still performing disk checks (they didn't tell us that, we had to request local access), second time the hdd crashed and we learned the hard way that they are unable to configure a software raid properly (but tell you that the root servers are preconfigured with raid), which resulted in a complete data loss. External backups saved us here.

~~~
kbar13
three thing you need to always expect when dealing with a provider who hosts
your stuff:

1) offsite backups

2) potential that things go sideways during maintenance

3) offsite backups

Them external backups are always worth the cost!

~~~
annnnd
I think you forgot another one:

4) offsite backups

------
DCoder
Be careful and ask support to confirm all the software in your stack will be
runnable. We tried to launch an SQL Server (MSSQL) -backed system on one of
their root servers and their support said "the Windows licenses we use do not
allow installing MSSQL - you will have to buy your own licenses for Windows
and SQL Server".

~~~
gaadd33
You need a special version of windows to run MSSQL? In any case, isn't it
normally the customer's responsibility to provide licenses for software they
install and run?

~~~
DCoder
It appears I misremembered this a little bit - the issue was with license
ownership, not license type. The answer we got from Hetzner support was: " _we
don 't offer MSSQL licenses, if you want it you need your own license for
MSSQL and also for Windows server 2008 R2, because you can't use your own
licenses with our Windows license._ "

And yes, it is reasonable to expect the customer to provide the licenses for
the software, but hosting companies can also sell monthly software usage to
their customers - we ended up choosing a host that did exactly this. The
monthly cost we pay for Windows + MSSQL will not reach the total cost of a
full MSSQL license for three years.

~~~
gaadd33
Oh I didn't know that Microsoft changed their licensing to allow that, I was
under the impression that only select partners (Amazon, et al) were large
enough and Microsoft cared enough about to permit that.

------
thejosh
This was on the frontpage just 13 hours ago...
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6042442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6042442)

~~~
runarb
Looks like hn do distinguish between http and https in submissions. This
thread is about the same Hetzner page as the other thread, only the old thread
was about the https url.

This: [http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-
pr...](http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-
produktmatrix-ex)

Old: [http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-
pr...](http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-
produktmatrix-ex)

~~~
LogicX
FTFY:

This:
[https://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-p...](https://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-
produktmatrix-ex)

Old: [http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-
pr...](http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-
produktmatrix-ex)

------
hackerboos
Pity Hetzner's policy on user submitted content is really strict. A single
malicious user can get all of your servers take offline for 'breach of terms'.

~~~
nodata
cite?

~~~
hackerboos
[http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/legal/agb](http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/legal/agb)

Sections 6 and 7

------
adventured
The i7-920 is almost five years old at this point and only clocks a 5k on
passmark. Very strange offering.

That being said, I'm sure the 4770 is great for Minecraft or as a testing
server (lack of ECC ram makes them a bad idea for serious use).

~~~
grk
This is most likely a mistake on their site. The i7-920 doesn't even support
this much RAM. For >32GB it has to be some kind of xeon, maybe sandy bridge E.

~~~
oddx
i7-920 works with 48GB
[http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/313665-30-48gb#4425619](http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/313665-30-48gb#4425619)

------
runarb
That is some impressive pricing. 32 GB ram, 20 TB Traffic at 49€ / month is
cheap.

Is there any way of getting VMware or Xen on thus? I have a project (
[http://www.opentestsearch.com/](http://www.opentestsearch.com/) ) that
currently uses 9 small virtual machines, running some different operating
systems and software that can't easily run on the same server. Currently colo
has been the only viable option. Cloud servers would be too expensive and no
cheap dedicated host I know about support virtualizations systems like VMware
or Xen.

~~~
sspiff
Not sure about Xen or VMWare, but I use their auto-installer for getting
Ubuntu on their servers, after which you can just install KVM.

~~~
runarb
Unfortunately I also need some Windows servers :( But running the Linux ones
on one server, and the two Windows ones somewhere else is of course an option.

~~~
sspiff
You could probably install Ubuntu, install xen-hypervisor on it and use that
Ubuntu as your Dom0. Haven't tried though.

------
ksec
Ok, i am going to ask, any reason to go with Hetzner when your have OVH's DC
in Canada offering similar if not better Server for more or less the same
price?

~~~
gaadd33
I've seen a lot of posts on various hosting forums that OVH's Canadian
offering is pretty subpar as far as reliability of the network goes. One
report (admittedly I think it was a bit old) showed a traceroute that went
from Canada to Europe then back to where the user was.

Perhaps that's all been fixed now though.

~~~
comatose_kid
happy OVH (Canada) customer here - good price, good h/w, no problems so far
(just one box so definitely on the anecdotal side)

------
moreentropy
As today seems to be advertising day, I'll plug HostEurope,
[http://www.hosteurope.de/](http://www.hosteurope.de/), another large german
datacenter operator from Cologne.

I've got a virtual server running there flawlessly for the last five years.
Customer service is amazing (all communication is english and german), and I
can only remeber one single downtime for a few hours in all the years.

------
rmoriz
duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6042442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6042442)

------
krembo
Can anyone name any big sites hosted on Hetzner datacenters?

------
thomaslutz
Did anyone benchmark the SSDs yet?

